# Mini-rant for Monday morning - X-factor



## ney001 (17 Nov 2008)

Can somebody please explain why all the hype around the x-factor, It was in all the papers last week and this weekend, apparently some girl who can sing got voted off!! (well it is a competition). Now, Gerry Ryan every morning has a load of eejits ringing in to give their criticism and loves of the show, they talk about the contestants like they personally know them giving it 'ah but sure she really deserves this'.  I just don't get it at all - it's a bloody English singing competition and I stand to be corrected on this but I don't think the republic can even vote!.    Even the brothers girlfriend texted me on Saturday night to ask me to check the teletext to see who got voted off! - Normally I can ignore the x-factor and other such crap programmes but this year for some reason it seems to be very high profile..............why??

Rant over sorry!


----------



## ninsaga (17 Nov 2008)

Couldn't agree more.... I've no idea about why there is such a fuss. I watched some of it last Sat night.....only 'cause I'd nothin' else on....yep some nice singers - some not as good....big deal move on.

All you have is Simeon Cowell havin' a go off what's-his-face-ex-boyzone-manager & vica versa. Then in between the singing you have all the drama & tears and 'everyone getting so emotional'......jeeze gimme a break will ya. It's a signing contest


----------



## Caveat (17 Nov 2008)

I agree it's all very trashy, histrionic and silly but I admit that I find it strangely compelling too. 

With respect to all the tears, in fairness, if you win or even come runner up, you are pretty much guaranteed a few months - if not a year - of having a reasonable profile and success. If it's what your heart is set on, it's there for you on a plate without having to play crappy clubs etc.

Many previous competitors have done very well out of the show. Can't say I like any of their music myself but there you go - plenty obviously do.


----------



## Simeon (17 Nov 2008)

Caveat! Your rant reminds me of this old rhyme ....... [FONT=Courier,sans-serif]"You are old, father William," the young man said,
         "And your hair has become very white;
          And yet you incessantly stand on your head --
          Do you think, at your age, it is right?
[/FONT]


----------



## ney001 (17 Nov 2008)

Also forgot to add to my rant the fact that there is now an x-factor christmas song on the radio every bloody ten minutes - a re-hash of a Mariah Carey Song - This post will be deleted if not edited immediately as if it wasn't bad enough the first time around!


----------



## truthseeker (17 Nov 2008)

I havent been religiously following it, but have dipped in and out.
Think its strange they let someone continue who couldnt perform one week. Betcha the girl who got voted off that week couldnt help but think 'if only id stayed home sick id still be in it.......'.
If you cant compete you should be booted off.

Am also very surprised that they let 2 great singers (the guy who done the acoustic version of Billie Jean and the girl who went the week before last) go over other 'less' great singers (the older guy who went on saturday just gone and the black girl who was out of tune the week before last).


----------



## Newbie! (17 Nov 2008)

*AND *did anyone cop that one girl said she was going to sing One Love by Mary J Blige??? She obviously hadnt heard of a lil old band called U2 and a song called One!!! That peeeed me off a bit...if you're going to sing a song, at least research it a little!


----------



## Dave Vanian (17 Nov 2008)

Got dragged into watching X-factor by Mrs. V. but must admit that I'm hooked now.  That said, I wish they'd shorten the thing to an hour in total and the results to ten minutes.  Waaaay too much padding.  

Like any public-voting show, those who have the biggest support networks stand a better chance of winning.  I assume that the young guy Eoghan, for all his adorability and awww-factor is still in it largely because all of Northern Ireland are voting for him. 

Someone from a city with a sense of identity is likely to do better than someone from somewhere with very little, like London.  

It's not just talent that gets you through.


----------



## rory22 (17 Nov 2008)

I think all the media coverage is great even though I hate the show! At least it take up some space in the papers that might otherwise have been filled 'recession this' and 'credit crunch' that. There will be plenty more coverage of 'I'm a non-entity, get me out of here' for the next few weeks as well!!


----------



## ney001 (17 Nov 2008)

rory22 said:


> I think all the media coverage is great even though I hate the show! At least it take up some space in the papers that might otherwise have been filled 'recession this' and 'credit crunch' that. There will be plenty more coverage of 'I'm a non-entity, get me out of here' for the next few weeks as well!!




I don't mind the show being on and having a large fan base I just personally think it gets waaaay to much coverage and like I said, I cannot understand these 30-40 year old people ringing up Gerry Ryan because they think it's unfair that some girl got voted off, then going on to speak about the contestants as if they personally know them - seriously come on!!! - it's a crap singing competition which follows the same format year after year after year and is only aimed at getting one of them to have a Christmas No 1 single.  If it was for charity etc then I wouldn't mind too much - but to make it even worse again there is the xtra factor which my sister informed me is a similar show on immediately after/before the x-factor, so basically Saturday night is x-factor night.   I could even take that except for the fact that Monday morning people in Ireland are whinging on the radio about the results of bloody x-factor.  It seems to me that this is a big fix - and If I remember correctly last year, wasn't Leona Lewis already picked to win the x-factor before the live final! 

Give me the credit crunch anyday!


----------



## TarfHead (17 Nov 2008)

ney001 said:


> Can somebody please explain why all the hype around the x-factor, It was in all the papers last week and this weekend, apparently some girl who can sing got voted off!! (well it is a competition). Now, Gerry Ryan every morning has a load of eejits ringing in to give their criticism and loves of the show, they talk about the contestants like they personally know them giving it 'ah but sure she really deserves this'. I just don't get it at all


 
It is possible to avoid all of what you have cited.

I don't watch it, it wasn't all over the newspaper I buy and I don't listen to Gerry Ryan.

If those media outlets think that what their customers want, maybe you're listening to the wrong radio station, or buying the wrong newspaper ?


----------



## ney001 (17 Nov 2008)

TarfHead said:


> It is possible to avoid all of what you have cited.
> 
> I don't watch it, it wasn't all over the newspaper I buy and I don't listen to Gerry Ryan.
> 
> If those media outlets think that what their customers want, maybe you're listening to the wrong radio station, or buying the wrong newspaper ?



Well I do listen to G Ryan and I don't think I'll stop listening just to avoid talk about x-factor - my original post asked for somebody to explain the attraction with it and I guess I just wonder why people take it some much to heart!.  And actually the voting thing last week where some girl was voted off who was good was spoken about in the house of commons - therefore It was mentioned in the papers last week because of that! -I just think with all the talk about Baby P last week in house of commons - the fact that somebody mentioned the x-factor was bloody ridiculous!.  Anyway just felt like ranting about it today!!!


----------



## MandaC (17 Nov 2008)

It would be allright if any of them were really any good.  Or something different.

At this stage, the format is way too tired and it is the same old, same old.  I think a lot of it relates to the fact that they can't even choose their own songs and we get the Mariah/Whitney/Christina (taking 20 notes to sing one word) that we have had before for breakfast/dinner and tea. The standard seems to get worse every year too.  

A couple of weeks back, Will Young was on mentoring the contestants and then he got to sing his new song.  He absolutely wiped the floor with the rest of the contestants from a singing point of view as well as personality and it was obvious why he won the original contest. (I know it was Popstars he won, but same thingy)

Since then, we have had Shane Ward, Leona, Leon Jackson, Girls Aloud all of which are capable singers (girls aloud debatable) but with Zero personality.


----------



## dazza21ie (17 Nov 2008)

Don't forget Steve who won the first x-factor and then...................?


----------



## MandaC (17 Nov 2008)

Steve Brookstein is actually doing very well at the minute.  He is touring around the UK in the show "Our House", which is the musical/stage show based on the songs my madness. The show and Steve have actually received very good reviews.


----------



## ninsaga (17 Nov 2008)

Jeez ..just what AAM needs.... an X-factor thread!


----------



## Yoltan (17 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> Steve Brookstein is actually doing very well at the minute. He is touring around the UK in the show "Our House", which is the musical/stage show based on the songs my madness. The show and Steve have actually received very good reviews.


 

I can't agree that he's "doing very well". Apparently his second album sold 7,000 copies and his second single didn't even get to see the charts! Also he sang on a P&O ferry!


----------



## MandaC (17 Nov 2008)

Yoltan said:


> I can't agree that he's "doing very well". Apparently his second album sold 7,000 copies and his second single didn't even get to see the charts! Also he sang on a P&O ferry!



Had heard that was true about him singing on the P&O Ferry. That has to be rock bottom.  However, he has been getting good reviews in the Our House, which is quite a successful show currently touring the UK. Steve appears to have got a "second chance", which may lead to more roles in on stage musicals.  And fair play to him.

After the way Sharon Osbourne spoke to him , he deserves it.  I thought he had quite a good soulful voice, really liked when he sang "dance with my father" and "your love keeps lifting me(higher and higher) by Jackie Wilson.  Some of the current ones, whilst they hit the notes, might as well be reciting a shopping list.  Leona Lewis in particular I cant fathom, comes across as being absolutely devoid of a personality.


----------



## Yoltan (18 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> Had heard that was true about him singing on the P&O Ferry. That has to be rock bottom. However, he has been getting good reviews in the Our House, which is quite a successful show currently touring the UK. Steve appears to have got a "second chance", which may lead to more roles in on stage musicals. And fair play to him.
> 
> After the way Sharon Osbourne spoke to him , he deserves it. I thought he had quite a good soulful voice, really liked when he sang "dance with my father" and "your love keeps lifting me(higher and higher) by Jackie Wilson. Some of the current ones, whilst they hit the notes, might as well be reciting a shopping list. Leona Lewis in particular I cant fathom, comes across as being absolutely devoid of a personality.


 
In fairness, I only caught bits of it for the first 2 years. I just read about the P&0 ferry and thought it was pretty cool! Personally I thought all the winners have been woeful up until Leona Lewis. I've heard her being compare to Mariah, Whitney etc (I wouldn't listen to either if they were the last singers on earth!) but I actually think she's better. I thought the cover of Snow Patrol's " Run" was really good on Saturday.


----------



## Dave Vanian (18 Nov 2008)

Yoltan said:


> I thought the cover of Snow Patrol's " Run" was really good on Saturday.


 
Aaargh no.  I heard that and was throwing things at the telly.  She's taken a beautiful song, one of the best Irish songs to have been written in years, and has turned it into more of the same mass-produced musak that offends my ears on radio daily.


----------



## MandaC (18 Nov 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> Aaargh no.  I heard that and was throwing things at the telly.  She's taken a beautiful song, one of the best Irish songs to have been written in years, and has turned it into more of the same mass-produced musak that offends my ears on radio daily.



Absolutely.  There's no denying she has a great voice, but she looks programmed.  Probably enough for another thread here, but what do people feel is the best cover version of any song.


----------



## Caveat (18 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> what do people feel is the best cover version of any song.


 
You mean generally or in X-Factor?

Generally, I'd say _Step On_ by Happy Mondays or _Jealous Guy_ by Roxy Music.


----------



## DeeFox (18 Nov 2008)

I dip in and out of X factor but this year I'm bored with it and I don't think any of them are stars (unlike Rhydian last year..).  Anyway, what is annoying me this year - cue a mini rant - is the amount of magazine covers and tabloid headlines dedicated to how much Dannii hates Cheryl or Simon fancies Cheryl or Louis isn't talking to Simon or Cheryl wears a special dress that makes Dannii jealous or whatever... 
I mean Come On!!  Are people seriously buying these magazines to read up on what Louis thinks of Cheryl?  Seriously?  I suppose they must be or the magazine producers would not keep churning them out.  But fair play to Simon Cowell - he knows how to hook in a crowd and keep them coming back for more...


----------



## MandaC (18 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> You mean generally or in X-Factor?
> 
> Generally, I'd say _Step On_ by Happy Mondays or _Jealous Guy_ by Roxy Music.



I mean generally, I would not think there are that many of them in X Factor!

Did not know that Step On was a cover!!  Learn something new every day.

Two I love are "One" when sung by Johnny Cash, or "The Ballad of Hattie Carrol" when sung by Christie Moore.


----------



## ney001 (18 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> Absolutely.  There's no denying she has a great voice, but she looks programmed.  Probably enough for another thread here, but what do people feel is the best cover version of any song.




Mental note to self do not rant about how much hype x-factor gets, it just encourages more talk about said x-factor!


----------



## MandaC (18 Nov 2008)

ney001 said:


> Mental note to self do not rant about how much hype x-factor gets, it just encourages more talk about said x-factor!



Was not asking people to vote for the best cover version on X Factor by the way - that probably does not exist!!!


----------



## casiopea (18 Nov 2008)

ney001 said:


> Can somebody please explain why all the hype around the x-factor, It was in all the papers last week and this weekend, apparently some girl who can sing got voted off!! (well it is a competition). Now, Gerry Ryan every morning has a load of eejits ringing in to give their criticism and loves of the show, they talk about the contestants like they personally know them giving it 'ah but sure she really deserves this'.  I just don't get it at all - it's a bloody English singing competition and I stand to be corrected on this but I don't think the republic can even vote!.    Even the brothers girlfriend texted me on Saturday night to ask me to check the teletext to see who got voted off! - Normally I can ignore the x-factor and other such crap programmes but this year for some reason it seems to be very high profile..............why??
> 
> Rant over sorry!




I do understand fans being up in arms and passionate about their favourite contestant but what baffles me is that the English parliament actually commented on that girls eviction the next day....dont they have better things to worry about?


----------



## Yoltan (19 Nov 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> Aaargh no. I heard that and was throwing things at the telly. She's taken a beautiful song, one of the best Irish songs to have been written in years, and has turned it into more of the same mass-produced musak that offends my ears on radio daily.


 

She performed it on Live Lounge on BBC a few weeks back. Got great feedback even from Snow Patrol fans.


----------



## ney001 (19 Nov 2008)

casiopea said:


> I do understand fans being up in arms and passionate about their favourite contestant but what baffles me is that the English parliament actually commented on that girls eviction the next day....dont they have better things to worry about?



And, I heard on the radio yesterday that Gordon Brown wrote to the guy who was most recently voted off!!! - what the hell...............


----------



## Celtwytch (19 Nov 2008)

ney001 said:


> And, I heard on the radio yesterday that Gordon Brown wrote to the guy who was most recently voted off!!! - what the hell...............


 
Gordon Brown sent a letter to each of the contestants to thank them for their involvement in the charity single "Hero".  All proceeds are going to the Help the Heroes foundation (I think that's what it's called - it's to help wounded British soldiers).


----------



## Celtwytch (19 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> what do people feel is the best cover version of any song.


 
My personal favourite has to be Eloise by The Damned.  The original sounds dreadful, but The Damned made it into a wonderful thing.


----------



## daithi (19 Nov 2008)

Hurt by Johnny Cash

daithi


----------



## cole (19 Nov 2008)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole or What a Wonderful World by the same artist.


----------



## Dave Vanian (19 Nov 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> My personal favourite has to be Eloise by The Damned. The original sounds dreadful, but The Damned made it into a wonderful thing.


 
Excellent.  

The Sisters of Mercy did some great covers, mostly live.  Their version of Jolene was great.


----------



## Celtwytch (20 Nov 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> Excellent.
> 
> The Sisters of Mercy did some great covers, mostly live. Their version of Jolene was great.


 
Goth band doing Dolly Parton - brilliant!


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Nov 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> Goth band doing Dolly Parton - brilliant!


 
I seem to recall that the Sisters of Mercy played quite a number of covers, some of them a little unexpected.  I'd imagine much of this would be down to Mr. Eldritch's sense of humour.  

Who can forget their killer versions of Gimme Gimme Gimme (a man after midnight), Emma (Hot Chocolate)?  Wonderful stuff.  Less frivolous, but nonetheless brilliant was their take on Gimme Shelter by the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Jock04 (20 Nov 2008)

Jimi Hendrix's cover of Dylan's All along the watchtower far surpassed the original, for me.


----------



## Caveat (20 Nov 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Jimi Hendrix's cover of Dylan's All along the watchtower far surpassed the original, for me.


 
I agree Jock.

Then again, as far as I'm concerned nearly all covers of Dylan songs are better than the originals. 

(Awaits backlash)



> I seem to recall that the Sisters of Mercy played quite a number of covers, some of them a little unexpected. I'd imagine much of this would be down to Mr. Eldritch's sense of humour.
> 
> Who can forget their killer versions of Gimme Gimme Gimme (a man after midnight), Emma (Hot Chocolate)? Wonderful stuff. Less frivolous, but nonetheless brilliant was their take on Gimme Shelter by the Rolling Stones.


 
Nice one Liam - I'd almost forgotten about this band.  Great first album but lapsed into parody very quickly IMO.

Andrew Eldritch trivia - at one stage he supposedly held some sort of record re the shortest correspondence: whilst abroad and enquiring about SOM UK album sales he apparently sent a postcard or letter saying simply: "?"  and the response was "!"

So there you go.


----------



## Simeon (20 Nov 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> My personal favourite has to be Eloise by The Damned.  The original sounds dreadful, but The Damned made it into a wonderful thing.


Is this the same Eloise that Paul and Bary Ryan did so eloquently about 40 years ago. Ooops, did I just say 40


----------



## MandaC (20 Nov 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> I seem to recall that the Sisters of Mercy played quite a number of covers, some of them a little unexpected.  I'd imagine much of this would be down to Mr. Eldritch's sense of humour.
> 
> Who can forget their killer versions of Gimme Gimme Gimme (a man after midnight), Emma (Hot Chocolate)?  Wonderful stuff.  Less frivolous, but nonetheless brilliant was their take on Gimme Shelter by the Rolling Stones.



I love Emma by Hot Chocolate.  Must look up that version.  I only got into Sisters of Mercy during the Wayne Hussey era.


----------



## car (20 Nov 2008)

I hear you can now buy an "X Factor Winner" doll.  You switch it on and it sings one song, then does nothing else for 10 years.


----------



## RMCF (21 Nov 2008)

Don't get me started on these type of TV programmes.

X-Factor is utter tripe. The world of music does not need any of these people. You hear people comparing some of the competitors to some of the worlds best entertainers. Get a grip. They are all (talented enough) wannabee's but will more than likely end up singing in pubs.

But it is now so sad that it is coming down to who cries the most or who has the saddest story. Tripe.

And what about that dancing programme and all the news coverage of the fact that an old man who is crap at dancing has quit because people are saying he's crap and spoiling things. Its only a mess about for God's sake. 

And both these programmes are making it into the Houses of Parliament for discussion. How sad a nation is England that their politicians have nothing better to discuss. Its time people came back into the real world where the rest of us live and talk about things that make a difference.


----------



## Caveat (21 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> I love Emma by Hot Chocolate.


 
...but it can't beat _Everyone's a winner, _their finest moment IMO.

Almost _guaranteed _to make me take my clothes off due to it's sheer funkiness. 

(Never mind my 'white man' grimacing to the delicious riff)


----------



## Celtwytch (21 Nov 2008)

Simeon said:


> Is this the same Eloise that Paul and Bary Ryan did so eloquently about 40 years ago. Ooops, did I just say 40


 
Not sure about the timing, but yes - it is the Paul & Barry Ryan song.


----------



## Celtwytch (21 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> Andrew Eldritch trivia - at one stage he supposedly held some sort of record re the shortest correspondence: whilst abroad and enquiring about SOM UK album sales he apparently sent a postcard or letter saying simply: "?" and the response was "!"


 
Sounds about right.  He's an odd one, that Andrew Eldritch.  Just don't mention his name near Patricia Morrison ...


----------



## LDFerguson (21 Nov 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> Sounds about right. He's an odd one, that Andrew Eldritch. Just don't mention his name near Patricia Morrison ...


 
How could anyone not be a fan...



> Q: Do you always wear black?
> 
> A: Not at all. Traditionally, we very often wear shirts of the most flamboyant colour and design. We certainly wear less black than all the other pop acts we can think of (and we can think of plenty). You shouldn't be that bothered anyway. What we wear is designed to be practical and/or entertain _us_, and we're far more interested in songs than fashion statements.
> 
> ...


----------



## LDFerguson (8 Dec 2008)

Who's still watching the X-factor then?  

Eoghan Quigg's rather hysterical reaction to going through was a bit Over The Top but then I guess he's only 16.  Who's in the cynical camp with me that says he's only got this far because Northern Ireland are voting for him regardless of what he does?  

On the various occasions when he was whispering sweet nothings in Diana Vickers' ear, the following possible scenario appeared in my head: - 

Eoghan (thinks): "Wahey, she's only a year older than me.  I might be in with a chance here."

Diana (during farewell speech) - "I've met some amazing people, like *little* Eoghan..."

Eoghan (thinks): "Ah $%£!"


----------



## DublinTexas (8 Dec 2008)

[IRONY] Sorry what is X-Factor? [/IRONY]

I have a remote and the talent of using it!

If I want to watch white trash I go to a trailer park, I don't need it on my TV.

TV is made for what the TV producers think is their target audience and allows them to make the most out of it in terms of money (be it by dialing premium rate phone numbers or advertising).

The only way to change that is by not watching x-factor, dirty dancing, strictly come, I'm an idiot, get me out of here or what else there is.

Sure you need a PVR to tape the good programing as it's shown at 0140 on RTE2.

But than again millions voting in these shows can't be wrong.. maybe I should watch it...


----------



## Thrifty (8 Dec 2008)

Ha ha, I did think Eoghan might be a little ticked off at being called 'little' but i suppose it may help as he playing the age card as the semi final approaches. DublinTexas - no trailer parkers in Ireland - well not the sort i think you're refering to anyway. Glad you can use your remote so you don't have to endure the x factor. i for one am enjoying the drama- cringing but still enjoying - at least its a little more cheerful than watching the news lately.


----------



## Complainer (9 Dec 2008)

Thrifty said:


> Ha ha, I did think Eoghan might be a little ticked off at being called 'little'


He could try the Curb Your Enthusiasm solution to 'little' jibes.


----------



## Homer (9 Dec 2008)

cole said:


> Somewhere Over the Rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole or What a Wonderful World by the same artist.


 
Great choice.  Hadn't heard of this guy, but he's a breath of fresh air.

Homer


----------

